# Cabin Air Filter on 2K Altima GXE



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Is there a cabin air filter on the 2000 Altimas?

G


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been trying to find out the same thing and I think I have. It's not mentioned in my owner's manual, but I found this info on CourtesyParts.com.

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=B7200-00003

Apparently, if you have one there will be a sticker saying so on your glove box door, along with one saying when it will need changing. The site above has instructions for installing one if you don't already have one. At $32, I think I'll pass. I don't have one already installed on my car.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Fitty said:


> I've been trying to find out the same thing and I think I have. It's not mentioned in my owner's manual, but I found this info on CourtesyParts.com.
> 
> http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=B7200-00003
> 
> Apparently, if you have one there will be a sticker saying so on your glove box door, along with one saying when it will need changing. The site above has instructions for installing one if you don't already have one. At $32, I think I'll pass. I don't have one already installed on my car.


I was just wondering cause there is kind of a musty smell in this car like maybe an air filter was clogged. Ah well maybe one day I'll pull the glove box
and look

Thanks


----------

